# big bass



## Ryder (Feb 17, 2010)

okay, quick question....i've been fishing escambia river all summer and have caught many bass. never catching any size though and most are under 2lbs. i did catch one in the 4lb range but it did not appear to healthy with an eye about to pop out. Is anyone catching big bass on escambia? the small ones appear healthy and i'm just wondering if the water quality just doesn't let them live long enough to grow big......any ideas?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

The biggest I have caught on Escambia is probably 3.5 pounds and I've fished there a lot. For numbers, Escambia is king, but for a better quality fish, try Blackwater River. I've caught bass up to 8 lbs. on Blackwater.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

There tends to be more and larger predatory fish like gar in Escambia so the bass do not really get that big until you start getting farther up into AL.

I agree, Blackwater tends to have a better bass population since the predatory fish are smaller.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Back when i used to bass fish obsessively i have caught more bass then i can remember on Escambia that went over 5 lbs my biggest was a little over 8lbs u just have to do the home work and work the river ALOT! Fish the right conditions don't wast your time fishing in bad conditions just because u got a itch..


----------



## Ryder (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks guys, i've been looking at past bass tournament info on the web for escambia too and it doesn't appear the big fish have been caught by others either. if you can get third place in a tournament with 3lbs that's pretty sad. however i do love the scenery of escambia further up the river so i'll keep trying. probably going to give blackwater a few shots too and see what damage i can do over there. hunting for the hawg is proving elusive......but the hunt is half the fun


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You could try to get your hawg from the deepwaters from hurricane lake if you wanna drive that far.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep trying. There are some good bass on Escambia. I have caught two over 5lbs earlier this year. Not monsters, but tops for escambia. Its a grind to find good fish this time of year, but they are out there.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Back when i used to bass fish obsessively i have caught more bass then i can remember on Escambia that went over 5 lbs my biggest was a little over 8lbs u just have to do the home work and work the river ALOT! Fish the right conditions don't wast your time fishing in bad conditions just because u got a itch..


Yep, i couldnt agree more. There are so many variables that go into tidal river fishing. However, I dont seem to mind going when they arent active. Would rather be there than anywhere.:thumbup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Obviously I don't know... but I'd think a tidal fishery would have bigger fish than a lake. 

I'm wrong, just not sure why.

I've caught a 6.5 # fish behind my house in a small pond on a golf course (released) and I've seen a couple bigger.

I don't get it though.

Jim



Jim


----------

